# i bought a brand new 2018 .car. now i cant drive until i do an inspection.



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

like the title says. i bought a brand new car today hyundai elantra . not hybrid but on the freeway driving like a mad man i checked the fuel mpg its getting an impressive 45 mpg. my chevy spark only got 35 on the free way. idk how the heck they make these large cars get such great mpg. in the city idk yet will have to use an average with traffic. will update late. darn lyft i uploaded all my papers now i am not able to drive they want me to take the car to a shop get it inspected. really lyft?? its 2018 less then 150 miles. i filled out the form my self wrote a note on it asking them what is the reason for an inspection. i am on hold losing money. stupidity.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Doesn't matter how new your car is. It needs an intial, and annual inspection. A new car right off the dealer lot can get a smashed fender, cracked windshield, etc before you've driven a mile. 

A better question is, why take a brand spankin new car and subject it to ride share abuse. 

So you're saying you essentially forged an inspection form? Since you're not an authorized inspection operation or approved shop.


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

you're an idiot


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

68350 said:


> forged an inspection form


Hopefully Lyft don't deactivate him for forgery but at least he'll still have a brand new car.


----------



## •Surge Ibaka• (Dec 13, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> like the title says. i bought a brand new car today hyundai elantra . not hybrid but on the freeway driving like a mad man i checked the fuel mpg its getting an impressive 45 mpg. my chevy spark only got 35 on the free way. idk how the heck they make these large cars get such great mpg. in the city idk yet will have to use an average with traffic. will update late. darn lyft i uploaded all my papers now i am not able to drive they want me to take the car to a shop get it inspected. really lyft?? its 2018 less then 150 miles. i filled out the form my self wrote a note on it asking them what is the reason for an inspection. i am on hold losing money. stupidity.


The hub's Open tomorrow, tell Drena I said "Hi!"


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Come down to florida and inspect it yourself


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> idk how the heck they make these large cars get such great mpg.


Polymer engineering creating lighter vehicles that take less energy to burn.


kingcorey321 said:


> i am on hold losing money.


Get used to it. You'll continue to lose money as that 2018 seriously depreciates itself. 


kingcorey321 said:


> stupidity.


Indeed.......


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> View attachment 235468
> Come down to florida and inspect it yourself
> View attachment 235467


Hilarious. Imagine failing yourself for the front seat adjustment.


----------



## DonnyBullAZ (May 18, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> like the title says. i bought a brand new car today hyundai elantra . not hybrid but on the freeway driving like a mad man i checked the fuel mpg its getting an impressive 45 mpg. my chevy spark only got 35 on the free way. idk how the heck they make these large cars get such great mpg. in the city idk yet will have to use an average with traffic. will update late. darn lyft i uploaded all my papers now i am not able to drive they want me to take the car to a shop get it inspected. really lyft?? its 2018 less then 150 miles. i filled out the form my self wrote a note on it asking them what is the reason for an inspection. i am on hold losing money. stupidity.


Good luck recouping your investment with ride shares


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i am a state certified mechanic. i inspected it my self. i put my state # on the form. i filled these forms out before for customers at a business. i paid it off in cash. it was less then a 2016 car of the same model. they have some serious good rebates right now. usually 19k the model i bought. out the door it was 15 k. so yes i bought it brand new. i am not buying a used car with 50k miles for the same price like you ignorant people. and some people that ride share actually make money. i do it full time 6 days a week easy 1000 a week. average 55 hours. and how am i stupid? lets do some math. 700 to 1300 a week . ok average 1000. thats 52000 k a year driving people. i did call lyft ask them if i could inspect it my self they told me yes.



DonnyBullAZ said:


> Good luck recouping your investment with ride shares


its already paid for by ride shares thanks.

f your ignorant bashing.


----------



## rleezx (Dec 15, 2015)

Clueless. Stupid is....stupid does


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I purchase 2 new cars since driving for Uber and Lyft and didn't have to get an inspection. Just e mail them and tell them it's a brand new car, pretty sure they' shut up.
I've seen some really bad cars used for Lyft and Uber, don't know how they got through inspection, but I know I wouldn't get in them.


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> i am a state certified mechanic. i inspected it my self. i put my state # on the form. i filled these forms out before for customers at a business. i paid it off in cash. it was less then a 2016 car of the same model. they have some serious good rebates right now. usually 19k the model i bought. out the door it was 15 k. so yes i bought it brand new. i am not buying a used car with 50k miles for the same price like you ignorant people. and some people that ride share actually make money. i do it full time 6 days a week easy 1000 a week. average 55 hours. and how am i stupid? lets do some math. 700 to 1300 a week . ok average 1000. thats 52000 k a year driving people. i did call lyft ask them if i could inspect it my self they told me yes.
> 
> its already paid for by ride shares thanks.
> 
> f your ignorant bashing.


I wouldn't call grossing $1k for 55 hours easy. $18/hr before expenses? That's rough.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i am already approved to drive with lyft and uber with this car. with my own inspection form for lyft. uber does not require 1. and i do all my own work on my car. costs hardly anything for me to do my own work. i get whole sale parts. ill take the 18 an hour average. it pays all my bills and gives me spending cash.


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

Doing this gig full time for gross $18/hr sounds depressing. That's like the equivalent of a $14/hr job that provides benefits and doesn't require use of your vehicle.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> i am a state certified mechanic.


And you bought a Hyundai Elantra...?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

hyundai best bang for the buck. 10 year 100k warranty. bumper to bumper. usually 60k. for 300 i got an extra 40k miles bumper to bumper . but standard is 100k power train
gm ford 3 years 36k. they really put the trust in there products. gm has a serious issue with timing chains. only car from ford that compares to the elantra is the ford taurus costing 27000.... way over priced. leaves many other brands, at a higher price. quality the hyundai is not a bad vehicle i have seen them beat to death with over 350k on them still going some how.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> i am a state certified mechanic. i inspected it my self. i put my state # on the form. i filled these forms out before for customers at a business. i paid it off in cash. it was less then a 2016 car of the same model. they have some serious good rebates right now. usually 19k the model i bought. out the door it was 15 k. so yes i bought it brand new. i am not buying a used car with 50k miles for the same price like you ignorant people. and some people that ride share actually make money. i do it full time 6 days a week easy 1000 a week. average 55 hours. and how am i stupid? lets do some math. 700 to 1300 a week . ok average 1000. thats 52000 k a year driving people. i did call lyft ask them if i could inspect it my self they told me yes.
> 
> its already paid for by ride shares thanks.
> 
> f your ignorant bashing.


Hope you got an UBER DRIVER DISCOUNT !
$1,500.00 or more on a new Hyundai !



kingcorey321 said:


> hyundai best bang for the buck. 10 year 100k warranty. bumper to bumper. usually 60k. for 300 i got an extra 40k miles bumper to bumper . but standard is 100k power train
> gm ford 3 years 36k. they really put the trust in there products. gm has a serious issue with timing chains. only car from ford that compares to the elantra is the ford taurus costing 27000.... way over priced. leaves many other brands, at a higher price. quality the hyundai is not a bad vehicle i have seen them beat to death with over 350k on them still going some how.


Its a good car.
Very roomy.
Great mileage on fuel.
Big trunk.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> I purchase 2 new cars since driving for Uber and Lyft and didn't have to get an inspection. Just e mail them and tell them it's a brand new car, pretty sure they' shut up.
> I've seen some really bad cars used for Lyft and Uber, don't know how they got through inspection, but I know I wouldn't get in them.


In florida no inspections required since July 2017


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

update. fuel mpg. real world. currently if i drive @ 30 to 50mph. no traffic this car is getting 65mpg! driven faster the mpg falls fast. 70 mph a bit faster 45mpg. city mpg will vary. metro detroit peak hours total mpg 50/50 freeway 50 city. 38mpg. doing this job including the party store gas station ill be right out rides.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

kingcorey321 said:


> update. fuel mpg. real world. currently if i drive @ 30 to 50mph. no traffic this car is getting 65mpg! driven faster the mpg falls fast. 70 mph a bit faster 45mpg. city mpg will vary. metro detroit peak hours total mpg 50/50 freeway 50 city. 38mpg. doing this job including the party store gas station ill be right out rides.


65mpg? Right.


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

2015 Hyundai Elantra 40+ mpg at 70moh. Very poor gas mileage in SF stop and go and hills. Love it for the long rides.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> hyundai best bang for the buck. 10 year 100k warranty. bumper to bumper. usually 60k. for 300 i got an extra 40k miles bumper to bumper . but standard is 100k power train
> gm ford 3 years 36k. they really put the trust in there products. gm has a serious issue with timing chains. only car from ford that compares to the elantra is the ford taurus costing 27000.... way over priced. leaves many other brands, at a higher price. quality the hyundai is not a bad vehicle i have seen them beat to death with over 350k on them still going some how.


Your vehicle warranty is already void due to using the the vehicle for commercial use. Good luck.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Kalee said:


> Your vehicle warranty is already void due to using the the vehicle for commercial use. Good luck.


it does get 65mpg going 30 to 50mph. go test drive 1. second i own my own business its slow during the summer. i paid the car off in cash. and yes its covered under warranty. do you think i am stupid and leave all the uber and lyft stickers in it for warranty service? lmao ... jack ass.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> 65mpg? Right.


go test drive 1.


----------



## DonnyBullAZ (May 18, 2018)

I am going to send lyft and uber screenshots of you admitting to faking your inspections and your genius picture where you are holding a handgun pointing it from your drivers seat. How do you think they will like that? You wont be hard to figure out since you are stupid enough to put your face, make and model of car, your name (corey) and location michigan. Do a quick title search of recent hyundais sold to corey in michigan and boom, you are deactivated simultaneously. Jerkoff


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

autofill said:


> Hopefully Lyft don't deactivate him for forgery but at least he'll still have a brand new car.





Kodyhead said:


> View attachment 235468
> Come down to florida and inspect it yourself
> View attachment 235467


I did mine myself 3 years on a row when we did need an inspection.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

Damn stuff is getting heated in here.


I don’t get why Uber is cool with Yaris’ and Fits but not the Spark. It has 5 seatbelts right? Weird

Can definitely get great MPGs these days with a light foot, especially with new cars. My pops can pull in 41mpg in a Focus on the highway. I can see a Spark getting well above that at certain speeds. Good stuff


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

> i am a state certified mechanic


State certified mechanics make around $24-$32/hour in your Area.
Why would you drive Lyft , put in a lot more Hours, and make less?


----------



## SakoSays (Jun 8, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> like the title says. i bought a brand new car today hyundai elantra . not hybrid but on the freeway driving like a mad man i checked the fuel mpg its getting an impressive 45 mpg. my chevy spark only got 35 on the free way. idk how the heck they make these large cars get such great mpg. in the city idk yet will have to use an average with traffic. will update late. darn lyft i uploaded all my papers now i am not able to drive they want me to take the car to a shop get it inspected. really lyft?? its 2018 less then 150 miles. i filled out the form my self wrote a note on it asking them what is the reason for an inspection. i am on hold losing money. stupidity.


If you do Lyft just go get a free one with Uber. They'll accept it. Plus it's funny AF


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> it does get 65mpg going 30 to 50mph. go test drive 1. second i own my own business its slow during the summer. i paid the car off in cash. and yes its covered under warranty. do you think i am stupid and leave all the uber and lyft stickers in it for warranty service? lmao ... jack ass.
> 
> go test drive 1.


Whenever you make a claim against your warranty, the first thing they do is check your odometer. Unusually high mileage automatically raises a red flag, which starts an investigation into vehicle use.

I hope you have no problems, I really do. It's a very nice car. Congratulations and enjoy.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

DonnyBullAZ said:


> I am going to send lyft and uber screenshots of you admitting to faking your inspections and your genius picture where you are holding a handgun pointing it from your drivers seat. How do you think they will like that? You wont be hard to figure out since you are stupid enough to put your face, make and model of car, your name (corey) and location michigan. Do a quick title search of recent hyundais sold to corey in michigan and boom, you are deactivated simultaneously. Jerkoff


 where did i say i faked my inspection? i am legal state certified mechanic. I used to fill these forms out for a living. i spoke to lyft they told me it was perfectly fine to fill it out my self as long as my tech # was on the form. so you know lyft later told me this form was not needed for my car. and if you feel you need to screen shot my posting do so. why you so pissed off the wife cheat on? you walk in on them? what did i do to you ?????


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Snowblind said:


> State certified mechanics make around $24-$32/hour in your Area.
> Why would you drive Lyft , put in a lot more Hours, and make less?


It doesn't matter how much money you make, you always need more money


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> where did i say i faked my inspection? i am legal state certified mechanic.


You don't mention this in post #1, hence the perception of forging it.

I find it really bizarre that you can pass your own vehicle. Then again, my last Uber annual inspection took 15 seconds, literally. At the local hub. Kind of pointless. Sticker in the window? Yep, you're good to go.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> like the title says. i bought a brand new car today hyundai elantra . not hybrid but on the freeway driving like a mad man i checked the fuel mpg its getting an impressive 45 mpg. my chevy spark only got 35 on the free way. idk how the heck they make these large cars get such great mpg. in the city idk yet will have to use an average with traffic. will update late. darn lyft i uploaded all my papers now i am not able to drive they want me to take the car to a shop get it inspected. really lyft?? its 2018 less then 150 miles. i filled out the form my self wrote a note on it asking them what is the reason for an inspection. i am on hold losing money. stupidity.


How does Lyft know that is actually your car ?? The rule is that all cars are inspected by a Lyft approved station. They do have to answer to an insurance company and the state regulation board , remember ?? Why do you expect special consideration?



peteyvavs said:


> I purchase 2 new cars since driving for Uber and Lyft and didn't have to get an inspection. Just e mail them and tell them it's a brand new car, pretty sure they' shut up.
> I've seen some really bad cars used for Lyft and Uber, don't know how they got through inspection, but I know I wouldn't get in them.


Boy, I agree with that statement. They had to have been wrecked between inspections. I think the inspections should be quarterly and not yearly. That would pull all the damaged cars out of Lyft service.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

update. i love this car. i am averaging 36mpg city and hy combined. this includes idling waiting for the pax so on. i can sit in it 8 or 10 hours a day or longer. its like sitting on the couch. i actually slept in it a few times. power naps. and there were zero issues with my own inspection form. with uber and lyft.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Raven087 said:


> you're an idiot


god damn!


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

kc ub'ing! said:


> god damn!


this post really brought out a lot of bullshit in people. i need to start a new post soon.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Kalee said:


> Your vehicle warranty is already void due to using the the vehicle for commercial use. Good luck.


Where did you get your information from, the warrant is not voided driving for a ride share.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

peteyvavs said:


> Where did you get your information from, the warrant is not voided driving for a ride share.


Maybe, maybe not.....
Assurance | America's Best Warranty | Hyundai USA
Hyundai USA › america-best-warranty
Excludes coverage for vehicles in commercial use (e.g., taxi, route delivery, delivery service, rental, etc.). Covers repair or replacement of any component manufactured or originally installed by Hyundai that is defective in material or factory workmanship, under normal use and maintenance.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

take the stickers off. are we stupid? there stickers. they come off. thanks. ill take my stickers off for any warranty services. again. there just stickers. they will come off. my warranty is still GOOD.


----------

